# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  الموقع الرسمى لوزارة الأوقاف المصرية

## هيثم الفقى

*هذا هو الموقع الرسمى لوزارة الأوقاف المصرية*

----------

